# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Is it a good place to network?

## donny

Is this show a good place network, and hand out business cards, or will it be frowned upon?

Donny

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

Network away! The conference has a networking reception on April 3rd at 6pm just for that purpose.

----------


## donny

Awesome!  I'll be sure to do just that!  Will there be cocktails involved?  :Wink:

----------


## nicole_mediabistro

Yes, there will be!

----------


## RepRapper

> Yes, there will be!


Nice!  I may just have to grab a ticket

----------

